# Can we have a Scottish forum?



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Quite a few threads on the Other Marques board, the place I frequent on here, seem to get dragged off topic by the sweaties and their in-house banter.

Can we have a separate forum for them so they can go about their Scottish business without polluting Other Marques threads (which are meant to be car-related) with their private jokes that none of us sassenachs are in on? :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

now about the scottish meet this weekend :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm not talking to you guys - you keep voting for the McDonald Bros. on X-Factor !!! :x :lol: :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> now about the scottish meet this weekend :lol:


MTF, how are you?

May as well start a wee chat on this thread now seeing as someone has been nice enough to open it for us! :roll:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

yeah i'm here and looking forward to the weekend 

....someone needs to tell heather about this thread you know


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> yeah i'm here and looking forward to the weekend
> 
> ....someone needs to tell heather about this thread you know


Your turn. :wink:

Going to make it for a pint before the end of year (this time)? :roll: :lol:

ps. how are your photoshop skills?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> yeah i'm here and looking forward to the weekend
> 
> ....someone needs to tell heather about this thread you know


Found it all by myself thanks 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i'm here and looking forward to the weekend
> ...


That didn't take long......did you see the Hev signal in the sky?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > MonTheFish said:
> ...


Yup 

Urmmmm, you realise we are gonna get a row for this  .......... maybe we should go back to our meet threads and bleather our rubbish there ........ nobody complains when we go Off Topic :lol:

We can't help being a friendly bunch .......... anybody can join in .... well except for Mr TeeTees of course :wink:

Hev x :-*


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Discrimination, that's what it is!!!

With all the threads posted daily, a "few" grow arms & legs and end up with some people having a chat, etc but because it's the Scottish contingent it's not allowed - Heaven forbid.

Seems to be ok to take threads way OT talking about PIES, etc (bar one thread in the flame room) - maybe a Scottish Forum wouldn't be a bad idea, would get more use than the Powder Room. :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Discrimination, that's what it is!!!
> 
> With all the threads posted daily, a "few" grow arms & legs and end up with some people having a chat, etc but because it's the Scottish contingent it's not allowed - Heaven forbid.
> 
> Seems to be ok to take threads way OT talking about PIES, etc (bar one thread in the flame room) - maybe a Scottish Forum wouldn't be a bad idea, would get more use than the Powder Room. :roll:


Oi, leave the Powder Room alone! 

I refuse to be banished to another Forum just because I happen to live in the same part of the world as other TT (and non TT :roll owners and we get on well with one another ......... what happened to this being a community? :?

While I'm on the subject, remember Scotland is country and not a county. I could use the complaint that the English have lots of polluting posts on the rest of the forum but I don't as I think the only people who pollute this site are the idiots who try to get us to follow a link for an on-line pharmacy or the likes.

Hev x
(ps. never been referred to as a sweatie before )


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Cockney rhyming slang: Sweaty socks = jocks hence the sweaty reference. I get it all the time when I head down to London for work.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Cockney rhyming slang: Sweaty socks = jocks hence the sweaty reference. I get it all the time when I head down to London for work.


Ahhhhh :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

slg said:


> Discrimination, that's what it is!!!


Not at all, I am not Jockist. Some of my best friends have ginger hair and are a bit too fond of whisky. :wink:



Hev said:


> With all the threads posted daily, a "few" grow arms & legs and end up with some people having a chat, etc but because it's the Scottish contingent it's not allowed - Heaven forbid.


I agree its a community, but its the threads being dragged off topic that I object to. I want to read about cars on the other marques forum, and perfectly valid threads have to be picked apart to find car-related tidbits among the reams of jocular banter.

I think its good that you're all mates.


----------

